
Are Retailers Leaving Amazon Cloud? - wglb
https://www.lightreading.com/enterprise-cloud/infrastructure-and-platform/are-retailers-leaving-amazon-cloud/d/d-id/746490
======
mtmail
> It's all vague at this point, and several vendors and at least one analyst
> say they're seeing no such migration.

Seems the answer is a no.

